

Project Oxford – An evolving set of APIs for natural data processing - Permit
https://www.projectoxford.ai/

======
danso
Pretty slick...the demo page is pretty fast and easy to use:
[https://www.projectoxford.ai/demo/visions#Analysis](https://www.projectoxford.ai/demo/visions#Analysis)

I tried a few photos...the categorization of the photos wasn't as impressive
as the examples they showcase...for example, in every photo, "outdoors" was
the only tag I got, even for this photo which is inside a subway car (I was
hoping it would receive the train/station tag, which is apparently one of the
things it recognizes in the demo photos):

[http://i.imgur.com/hpBqGYw.jpg](http://i.imgur.com/hpBqGYw.jpg)

On the other hand, it picked out 6 of the 7 faces in the photo, correctly
determined their gender, and (AFAIK) gave reasonable estimates to all of their
ages.

[http://i.imgur.com/lEugMR9.jpg](http://i.imgur.com/lEugMR9.jpg)

~~~
jonas21
Interesting. Clarifai has a similar image tagging demo
([http://www.clarifai.com#demo](http://www.clarifai.com#demo)), and their
results seem more reasonable:

[http://i.imgur.com/o2FVfSo.jpg](http://i.imgur.com/o2FVfSo.jpg)

------
doppenhe
intelligent services is where the future is. Being able to build these types
of capabilities into any app anywhere will just empower developers to use the
state of the art without having to implement from scratch. Pretty cool to see
Microsoft getting onto this path that other companies have started down.

